# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Gran Oferta Juegos Cartas y Monedas

## serxu

Pongo a la venta los siguientes juegos y libros:

LIBROS:

Cinco Puntos Magicos (Tamariz)..................... 20€ Precio Tienda: 35€


JUEGOS:

Twisted Sisters de John Bannon...........................................6  € Precio Tienda: 13€  http://www.tiendamagia.com/twisted-s...non-p-788.html

Reel Hilo Invisible Pequeño..........................................  ........ 8€ Precio en Tienda: Agotado!

Nuevo Diminishing Returns Mike Powers(baraja nueva)...... 11€ Precio Tienda: 20€ http://www.tiendamagia.com/nuevo-dim...ers-p-756.html

Euro Dollar Copper Silver Transposición (Tango Magic)...... 28€ Precio Tienda: 40€ http://www.tiendamagia.com/tango-tra...ic-p-3138.html

Euro Magnético (Tango Magic)............................................ 10€ Precio Tienda: Agotado!

Wow!! de Katsuya Masuda............................................  ......30€ Precio Tienda: 55€ http://www.tiendamagia.com/katsuya-masuda-p-3460.html

Hold Out Magnético (Magia Visual)...................................... 21€ Precio Tienda: 45€ http://www.tiendamagia.com/hold-magn...al-p-1363.html


Precio total en tienda seria de 226€.


TODO EL LOTE SUMA 134€. Yo lo dejo en 90€ con gastos de envio incluidos y de regalo tapete verde + Baraja Shadow Masters + Baraja Casino Royale 007

Vendo por separado, gastos de envio 1-2€ dependiendo destino.



PAGO SOLO MEDIANTE INGRESO/TRANSFERENCIA BANCARIA.

----------


## Chuso

Hola Serxu, te queria preguntar, sigues teniendo en venta el juego *Euro Scotch and Soda*?. Otra cosa, eres de Madrid? lo digo por si lo eres podriamos quedar para hacer la compra-venta y ahorrar los gastos de envio. Espero tu respuesta. Sigues teniendo las instrucciones del juego? lo digo por que no se utilizarlo :S

----------


## serxu

Lo siento, el juego está pendiente de su venta a otro usuario. Vivo por madrid, por si te interesa otro!

Un saludo!

----------


## Chuso

Ais que pena, es que estoy como loco por hacerme con un Scotch & Soda :S... En fin, si por lo que sea no realizas la venta me lo dices y te lo compro.

Gracias de todos modos!

----------


## killermicho

Buenas Serxu me interesan estes tres juegos.


Moneda Mordida 50 cent. euro (Tango Magic)..................... 8€  Precio Tienda: 17€ 
Lethal Tender (transposicion muy visual).............................15€  Precio Tienda: 30€
Reyes Automáticos (Henry Evans)........................................  12€ Precio Tienda:
Agotado

----------


## serxu

> Buenas Serxu me interesan estes tres juegos.
> 
> 
> Moneda Mordida 50 cent. euro (Tango Magic)..................... 8€  Precio Tienda: 17€ 
> Lethal Tender (transposicion muy visual).............................15€  Precio Tienda: 30€
> Reyes Automáticos (Henry Evans)........................................  12€ Precio Tienda:
> Agotado


Te he enviado un privado.

----------


## serxu

Actualizado con los juegos que me quedan en venta!

----------


## marsal0

Buenas, me interesa el WOW. SI lo tienes disponible y en buen estado (por supuesto), estoi interesado en comprarlo a ese precio.

Bueno nada, contacta conmigo para hablarlo!

Saludos!

----------


## serxu

Mensaje privado enviado

----------


## serxu

Pedidos enviados hoy a DOSKYE y killermicho

----------


## killermicho

Muchas gracias Serxu.

Saludos

----------


## serxu

Nuevos artículos. Todo sigue en venta.

Un saludo!

----------


## killermicho

Serxu hoy me ha llegado el envio, muchas gracias.

----------


## Ceutadigital

Tienes un MP

----------


## serxu

El pedido ha sido enviado esta mañana a primera hora.

----------


## Ceutadigital

Recibido esta mañana. Todo correcto.

Un saludo

----------


## serxu

Actualizado con oferta especial por todo el lote.
Si te pasas por mi otro hilo comprobarás que todos los que han comprado están satisfechos con la venta:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25609

----------


## serxu

Refloto por nuevos Precios

----------


## rofman

serxu me quedo yo todo el lote!!!!


dime algo para que te haga la transferencia (bueno espero tener todavia tu cuenta por ahí)

----------


## _Aker_

interesado en twister sisters ¿estado?

----------


## serxu

> interesado en twister sisters ¿estado?


Lo siento amigo. De momento está ya casi cerrado la venta de todo el pack.

Todos los juegos estaban como nuevos.

----------


## rofman

bueno acaba de llegarme el lote todo correcto!!!

----------


## Iban

¿Queda algo por vender? De lo contrario, podríamos cerrar el hilo.

Limpieza, limpieza...

----------


## Alejandro10

Hola Serxu
Dime por favor qué libros te han quedado y precio, a ver si he llegado a tiempo. Gracias

----------

